# Lionel No 260 Bumper bulb?



## dbmnj (Nov 12, 2017)

I have searched the Web and can't find a replacement bulb for the bumper - the Lionel part No is 610-2283-300. 
Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Aren't they just an 18V E10 base bulb? How about the 1447?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The bulb is a 14 volt, bayonet base, with different bulb numbers. They are #’s L53; 363-300, etc.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... I had one that I just gave away that had a screw base bulb. Also, I use 18V bulbs in them, they last much longer.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have some bayonet type and some screw base in mine. Maybe replaced by someone along the way or it's the first thing they grabbed that morning.


----------



## tootle (Dec 11, 2013)

teledoc is correct. The factory bulb for the 260 is a #53, a bayonet base and a pain in the neck to change, 'cause once you push down on it there's not enough bulb left to get a grip on!


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*Lionel No 260 Bumper bulb*

Think about LED's. I have been replacing all my accessories bulbs with LED's. Less drain on the transformer and they are cooler. I wont know longevity for a while.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

14 volt bayonet bulbs are available at any automotive supply store. you can find a dashboard bayonet bulb that will fit and work perfectly. guaranteed...


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

You can get the bulbs here from Town & Country Hobbies, here is the site. They are also at YORK in the Orange Hall.

http://stores.towncountryhobbies.com/


----------

